# Where to buy live baby brine shrimp or daphnia??



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

I am in desperate need of already hatched baby brine shrimp or Daphnia. I have 2 week old axolotls that are dropping like flies because they wont eat. I had BBS eggs when I got the axolotls, the first batch didn't successfully hatch. So I fed the axolotl babies frozen BBS while starting a second batch. Second batch did better but I cannot separate the unhatched eggs from the BBS. axolotls cant eat the eggs, non hatched, its deathly to them. 
I thought they were doing good with the frozen BBS but now they are floating and dropping like flies. I am in desperate need to find live food now!

I have tried egg yoke, tiny frozen brine shrimp and blood worms but they wont eat them. There is about 15 out of 25 still doing okay but I need live food now! I live about a hour from the city, in the country. There is hardly any fish stores out here, other than big als and they don't carry live food. Hope someone can help me! Thanks


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Big Al's in Scarborough is the only place I know with live brine.


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> Big Al's in Scarborough is the only place I know with live brine.


ME TOO! I might have to end up taking a drive downtown. Big als Scarborough is the only place ive ever seen brine shrimp for sale. im just hoping they have baby brine shrimp and not mostly adults


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Dragon Aquarium Supply in Dundas St. Mississauga have all kinds of live foods for baby fish but it maybe a little far from you.If you need it desperately then I know they have it but try calling them before going.


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

Big Al's Mississauga right next to Dragon also hatches live brine regularly. Every couple of weeks I think.


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, I just called dragon aquarium, they have tubflex worms which I think cut up will work great. I kept trying to get ahold of aquapets cause I know they usually have live black worms in stock but I had no success. Tubflex worms are smaller anyways so that's best. Im sending my hubby down there now and I told him to look in big als too. See if they might have some brine shrimp. Hoping to make some baby axolotls tummies fat tonight!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I also believe they have Rotifers and Copepods if you can use them for freshwater fish.I sometime saw Big Als have the brineshrimp culture but you need to ask one of the stuff in the livestock to be sure,I'm speaking of the Mississauga location.


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have bought live brine shrimp from Big Al's in North York.


----------

